# fyi BESSEMER GUN SHOW 4 hr from pensacola



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

_*just in case anyone will be in there area this weekend*_:whistling:



Collectors and Shooters Club, LLC proudly present the 

BESSEMER GUN SHOW 

BESSEMER CIVIC CENTER 

1130 9th AVE SW (Just off I-59 at exit 108)

Bessemer, AL 

AUGUST 27-28, 2011

SATURDAY AUGUST 27, 2011 9am-5pm 

SUNDAY AUGUST 28, 2011 10am-4pm


----------

